# 5D Mark III - Amazon availability?



## metrodcphotography (Mar 7, 2012)

According to CR the sale date will be March 22, 2012, but sellers will have stock before that date. Does anyone know if in the past Amazon shipped on the first sale date or do they ship before the sale date for the camera to arrive on the first sale date?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Mar 7, 2012)

You probably want a camera expert but I can tell you that for any other product Amazon has traditionally honored the release date the manufacturer set for the product. It's true for apple stuff, video games, music, etc.

I'd guess it will be true with Canon gear too.


----------



## JustinTArthur (Mar 7, 2012)

While Amazon definitely honors their seller/distributor release restrictions, they've often shipped a product ahead of time knowing that it will arrive on the official release date. They've done this with the past couple Harry Potter book releases for example. I don't know if this would be allowed with Canon's release restriction or whether or not Amazon would constrain this pre-shipping capability to Amazon.com Prime members.


----------



## RC (Mar 7, 2012)

Same here, preorders often arrive on release date. I've even had a couple of items arrive a day early.


----------



## tt (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinking about the iPhone 4S here but other times sellers have basically got the products already sent out to the local delivery depots. So on a given day they can all be sent out on launch day. 
Males sense for the logistics/shippers - if they've got he stock they may as well move it out early to the depots so hey just need to do te final delivery leg on 22nd. 
We'll see - some stores might only w getting their stock to them around 22nd so their turnaround could add a day or two for the customer.


----------



## metrodcphotography (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, so from the sounds of it it could be either way, just have to wait and see!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have always received my Amazon Pre-Orders Day of Releases, or in the case of many movies that release on Tuesday, I often have received them Monday or a few on Saturday when they just got their early. (Saturday has only happened twice in 8 years or so)


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 9, 2012)

Amazon prime with overnight shipping is key... I'm hoping I see a nice box on 3/23.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2012)

I seem to recall that amazon did not get any 5D MK II's until a few weeks after everyone else. Hopefully, that will not be the case this time. They do get power shots and Rebels on time, but have seemed to lag on the Pro models, at least 3 years ago.

I pre-ordered a 7D with kit lens from them when it was introduced, then, after two or three weeks, they decided they had a pricing error and cancelled all the pre-orders for the kit, essentially telling me to order a body only and go to the back of the waiting list for that. This also happened to me with another item I pre-ordered.

I just do my pre-orders elsewhere not, with no nasty suprises.

I certainly hope it doesn't happen to anyone here.


----------



## Pierre (Mar 9, 2012)

I see Amazon now added a Note...

"Note on Availability: This item is in high demand and we have taken orders up to our initial allocations. We will continue to accept pre-orders and fill them as soon as additional inventory becomes available. We will not charge your credit card until we ship the product. "


This note was not there originally and must have appeared some time this week as I've checked that Amazon product page a couple of times. I ordered on March 2, so hopefully I'm in their first batch.


----------



## eeek (Mar 10, 2012)

Pierre said:


> I see Amazon now added a Note...
> 
> "Note on Availability: This item is in high demand and we have taken orders up to our initial allocations. We will continue to accept pre-orders and fill them as soon as additional inventory becomes available. We will not charge your credit card until we ship the product. "
> 
> ...



Amazon had that note there the second day that the camera was for sale. Then it went away for a few days and now it's back. However... That's not how it works. They will take their orders and submit them to Canon. Then Canon will give them the units. Amazon does not know how many units they are getting- it is a complete guess at this point.


----------



## NYRose (Mar 10, 2012)

eeek said:


> Pierre said:
> 
> 
> > I see Amazon now added a Note...
> ...



This note is not shown on the kit; Body + lens.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone know how to find out if you got into the first allotment? I preordered the day after the announcement.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone who ordered from Amazon see any product yet? I chatted with them this morning and got the patented "we'll email when it's shipping, it's not been released yet". I explained that indeed, it HAD been released, but this person didn't have any info other than the standard stuff, unfortunately..... if I hadn't had amazon gift cards to spend, I sure should have ordered from elsewhere.....


----------



## rickystern (Mar 23, 2012)

Just finished chatting with Amazon. Backordered. I placed my order at 9:32 on 3/2. Needless to say, although I wanted to avoid selling the lens and taking a hit on it, I'm on my way to local camera store to buy their 1 kit in stock.

THANKS AMAZON


----------



## Ew (Mar 23, 2012)

In summary, Order placed for Body on 2nd March, will be delivered 23rd May (yes May) 2012 (thankfully not 2013)

news from Amazon: (have them online now)

Shyam Prasad:Thanks for your patience.
I checked and confirmed that the we haven't received this item from our Manufacture, once we receive this item to our Warehouse we will ship this item to you in a High Priority manner. So that you'll receive this item to you on the release date.

Me:Actually I'm even more confused. You said above that "the item hasn't released yet, we haven't provide any tracking information for this item yet." - then you said that "Based on the priority we have shipped the item"
so which is it??? Why do you write conflicting statements?

Shyam Prasad:To compensate the delay, I can issue the shipping charge reduced.

Me:Thank you, but I asked why you are providing conflicting information?

Shyam Prasad:The customer who has placed before has received the tracking information for the item.

Me:Yes, I understand that. But, I asked why you are providing conflicting information?

Shyam Prasad:I'm sorry I was not clear, David.

Me:No, I'm re-reading the text above, and its very clear.
Your text:
1. the item hasn't released yet
2. we haven't received this item from our Manufacture
3. Based on the priority we have shipped the item
How can you ship if the item has not been released ???

Shyam Prasadavid, I hope you can understand. Sine you keep on telling that your other friends have received the item, it might be a possibility that we had received first batch from our suppliers.
However, we have ran out of the stock now. As you may know that we reply on our suppliers, whatever the information they supply to us about the item availability, the same is displayed on our website.

Me:Yes... my last question, for the third (3rd) time is - why do you provide conflicting information? Contradicting yourself.
I've been an Amazon customer since 1999. I would at least like a small bit of honest information, and actual estimate time delivery - early or late, regardless, but an honest estimate.

Shyam Prasad:As per the current information we have, this item is yet to be released from our supplier and reach to our warehouse. Once we have this item, we will be able to ship this to you.
I'm sorry David if my information wasn't clear and ti sound that way.
Your order will be delivered to you by May 23, 2012. If this is not acceptable, you are welcome to cancel this order and place a new order once this item is available again with us.

Me:How far am I in the queue ?

Shyam Prasad:I'm sorry but I can't determine that.

Me:So Amazon expects to receive the next batch sometome around 15th May ?

Shyam Prasad:I'm sorry David, we doesn't when this item will be available for the next batch.

Me:So then how can you provide an estimate May 23, 2012 delivery date??

Shyam Prasad:Once we receive more items in stock we will update this information in our website.


----------



## darktiger (Mar 23, 2012)

Man I am glad I canceled my order with them... I ordered my body from somewhere else on Wed and got it on Thursday....


----------



## jeremychone (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently, Shipping on Monday, see my conversation with a rep.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeremy - way to handle it with them - it's nice to see someone not interested in blowing steam at someone (the employee) who has nothing to do with the supplies, and to offer constructive, respectfully delivered advice on what to do next time....


----------



## bigfatdaddyo (Mar 23, 2012)

I chatted with team India and a supervisor for 30 mins, I was unable to get any information as to a ship date, I ordered the camera just an hour or two after the news came out, so I was an early orderer, like 1am-ish. Just called Norman in Michigan and got a kit broken in half and they are shipping it today. Said to see Amazon fail at such a simple task.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 23, 2012)

for what it's worth - JUST got my email from Amazon that the camera has SHIPPED!! I'll try to update when it arrives but means probably Monday because I'm on Prime....


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 23, 2012)

They're slowly trickling out. I got my body shipping confirmation around 11am this morning and even with 1 day prime the expected delivery is Monday.


----------



## The19th (Mar 23, 2012)

Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.

Order placed: March 2, 6:51am Pacific
Shipping notification received: March 22, 10:31am Pacific
Shipped from the Fernley, NV distribution center to Sacramento, CA
Delivery: March 23, 2:40pm Pacific


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 23, 2012)

The19th said:


> Body Only order from Amazon just now arrived from UPS. Charging the battery atm.
> 
> Order placed: March 2, 6:51am Pacific
> Shipping notification received: March 22, 10:31am Pacific
> ...



Thanks for sharing. This is what I find baffling. I placed my order for the body only before you. My item hasn't even shipped out yet. How can Amazon explain this???


----------



## Vaz (Mar 23, 2012)

ROFL, 6am PST! I placed my order 3am est! That would be midnight pst. I got a six hour lead on The19th's order yet his got shipped and my order is doesn't have any updated at all, no shipping soon or anything. Honestly, I'm glad you got your camera and enjoy, but this just doesn't make sense how they cherry picked these orders. I wonder if they were all west coast orders? If east coast orders are getting fulfilled too, then I just don't understand. I made a huge mistake buying a $500 gift card to avoid my debit card delaying for fraud prevention. Now I'm completely confused and pissed off, unsure of my next move. I have enough cash to order somewhere else, but I really don't need the $500 sitting there in gift funds and I can't get a refund on that either it seems. It's kind of amazing that such an expensive camera would have such a huge demand in a depressed economy.


----------



## PhotoVIC (Mar 24, 2012)

Mar. 3 4:25p order (yes, I was not able to pull the trigger immediately).

Status changed to "Shipping Soon" today.

Hope it's true!


----------



## RedShark (Mar 29, 2012)

With the "update" that my body-only won't be shipping well into May (I ordered on March 7), I just bit the bullet and bought the kit tonight -- they're finally "in stock" at Amazon. Chose 1-day shipping and my invoice told me it would be here tomorrow.

I know lots of people are wanting body-only, but I didn't want to wait months to get my camera. The price difference is $800 for the kit and the lens is worth that much, so it should be sellable without too much hassle. I'm sure the auction sites are deluged with them at the moment, but for me I was willing to wiggle a little on the lens difference just to get the damn camera in a reasonable time frame.

Anyway, kit is available now on Amazon if you're interested. Best wishes.


----------



## gary (Mar 30, 2012)

On Tuesday 27th I placed an order with Amazon for a kit and was originally told 4th to 30th May for delivery. Next day received an e mail saying 2nd-4th April. It arrived this morning 30th March. I have no idea why it should have been so quick, pleased and a bit frustrated as I was expecting my CC to be billed and appear in June so now have to find money to pay. Batteries are now charging so can't wait to try it out, my first FF


----------



## Realgeni (Mar 31, 2012)

Placed my order today 3/30/2012 - Just body.

Will let you know when I get it.

Had to use Amazon - Had bunch of gift Amazon cards stored from couple fo years.

have been waiting for this Camers for last 3 years atleast and did not buy anythign else in anticipation after my EOS - 10D.

now time to look at some memeory cards and may be glasses in few more months.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Mar 31, 2012)

I placed my order on the 19th for the kit and got it yesterday one day air. I have begun to read the manual and tinker with all the features. It is wonderful.


----------



## Realgeni (Apr 5, 2012)

Realgeni said:


> Placed my order today 3/30/2012 - Just body.
> 
> Will let you know when I get it.
> 
> ...



As promised I am updating the staus of my order.

Got an email today from Amazon updating my shipping date. Insted of may 7th to June 7th.

I am expected to received this one by April 11th or some time next week.


----------



## JustinTArthur (Apr 13, 2012)

Ordered today, 04/11/2012, after cancelling a D800 order.
Expected delivery: Thursday May 17, 2012 - Tuesday June 19, 2012


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just canceled my Amazon order and ordered from Best Buy. It was confirmed shipped today. Didn't really want to pay sales tax but with my best buy rewards zone silver status it is really only going to cost me about 30 bucks extra.


----------

